# Sal pair have eggs! :D



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I have been expecting this for about 5 days and they finally have eggs again! And now I can have clean slate from my previous problems and raise up Salvini fry successfully!  Pics will come up eventually. As soon as I have wrigglers and everything. I have a feeling my Salvini pair have spawned sometime today. They usually spawn during the day but in previous spawns they have spawned at night as well!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Awsome ! Hope it all goes well for you. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats ,it's exciting isn't it?!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

CL,
Congarts! I am looking forward to seeing some pics. Good luck.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I will definately post some pics as soon as possible! I feel I have posted enough egg pictures from my previous spawns that you guys know how it all goes down. They spawned in the usual spot: the flower pot!

It is very exciting! And the addicting part of the whole hobby besides keeping them and watching them grow and show colors.

I will keep you guys updated as I usually do!


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

How often do yours spawn?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

From all of my other spawns and including this one I would say once every 3 - 3 1/2 weeks. But thats with high protiened foods such as Brine Shrimp, Beefheart, Mysis Shrimp, Emrald variety, Bloodworms, and Plankton. All are frozen foods and I also throw in Flakes in the morning. Also I do weekly 25-30% syphons. And I raise the temperature to about 80-82 F.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Once cichlids start it's almost hard to stop them!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Once cichlids start it's almost hard to stop them!


Hard ,try impossible short of seperating them to different tanks :wink: . They sometimes slow down but I've yet to see any stop.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Exactly! I agree with both of you! However, I have heard that Keyholes can be a little difficult to breed.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here they are! I have a video and a pic. I know I said I would wait a little bit but......... I couldn't do it anylonger!

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01864.flv

Video last night










Pic from today! Sorry if its not the best view they kept attacking the glass while I was there!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well my fry are freeswimming now and I have a video! I hope you guys enjoy it! I know Salvini are very protective of their fry and I really like it but I can't help but get annoyed because everytime I either take a pic or make a video they are both right up in my face and I can't get good shoots! :lol: :?

Here's the video link enjoy!! 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01867.flv


----------

